
Starving the arts: How the White House budget threatens creativity - mecredis
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/the-administration/340696-starving-the-arts-how-president-trump-threatens
======
Caveman_Coder
C'mon, the budget cut doesn't "threaten creativity"...it only removes some of
the public funding of it. Artists are still going to create their works of
art, the market for their work will be more free, instead of being propped up
by artificial and publicly-funded demand.

~~~
mecredis
Artists have depended on public support for generations (if not longer) and
that support does not artificially prop up its value. In some cases artists
and their work can languish for decades until publicly supported exhibitions
choose to highlight them. Only then does "the market" value their work, and
only sometimes does it do it properly.

And that's not to mention the value art plays in civic life and its
contribution to society: markets can frequently fail to properly support
artists when society needs them the most (during political strife or civil
unrest.)

